# Vertical  Grab  Bars



## north star (Nov 30, 2015)

*@ > @ >*



In looking thru the `10 ADA  SAD, there is no requirement to have Vertical

Grab Bars ( VGB's  ) installed.........Also, in looking in the `09 ANSI  A117.1,

at Section 609.4.1, ...the language seems to indicate "choice" of installing

Horizontal Grab Bars  ( HGB's  ), or if VGB's are installed they must comply

with the sections listed in # 2.

From the `09 ANSI  A117.1,  Section 609.4.1 - Position of Grab Bars:

*"609.4.1 - General:  *Grab bars shall be  installed in a horizontal position,

33 inches (840 mm) minimum and 36  inches (915 mm) maximum above

the floor measured to the top of the  gripping surface *or* shall be installed

as required by Items 1 through 3.

1. The lower grab bar on the back wall of a bathtub shall comply with

Section 607.4.1.1 or 607.4.2.1.

2. Vertical grab bars shall comply with Sections 604.5.1, 607.4.1.2.2,

607.4.2.2, and 608.3.1.2.

   3. Grab bars at water closets primarily for children's use shall comply

with Section 609.4.2"

So, ...is there a choice between installing HGB's ONLY, or to actually install

VGB's  as well,  or something else ?  

Thanks for any input !

*< @ < @*


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 30, 2015)

The "choice" is "only" whether or not to install verticals "in addition" to horizontals; at a minimum horizontals are "always" required..


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 30, 2015)

Both are required

2.	Vertical grab bars shall comply with Sections 604.5.1, 607.4.1.2.2, 607.4.2.2, and 608.3.1.2.

604.5.1 Fixed Side Wall Grab Bars.

Fixed side-wall grab bars shall be 42 inches (1065 mm) minimum in length, located 12 inches (305 mm) maximum from the rear wall and extending 54 inches (1370 mm) minimum from the rear wall. In addition, a vertical grab bar 18 inches (455 mm) minimum in length shall be mounted with the bottom of the bar located 39 inches (990 mm) minimum and 41 inches (1040 mm) maximum above the floor, and with the center line of the bar located 39 inches (990 mm) minimum and 41 inches (1040 mm) maximum from the rear wall.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 30, 2015)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Both are required2.	Vertical grab bars shall comply with Sections 604.5.1, 607.4.1.2.2, 607.4.2.2, and 608.3.1.2.


I agree, Both are required.

IF you are undered the *Unmodified IBC*.

*Some* States, like CA, do not require them.


----------

